# Fire up the Big Green Egg...



## frankwright (Aug 24, 2016)

(I shot a small pig. .22 Mag if you don't want to read the whole story)
Finally something went my way. 

I only have permission to hunt this land when it is not deer season and time was running out. I had already told my wife Tuesday evening and maybe one morning next week and that was going to be it for the pigs until January.
I have had nothing but bad luck so far and was ready for a change.
I got into a little tripod at 4:00pm,  30 yards from a feeder and 50 yards from a big creek. Gosh it was hot. 
The feeder went off at 6o and at 6:04 a herd of pigs came in from over my right shoulder and started to congregate about 20 yards in front of the stand at a pile of corn with peanut butter flavor.
I have been wanting to shoot one with my Glock but I wasn't taking any chances, I raised the .22 mag and waited for one of the whirling dervishes to quit turning. I didn't care what color or what size, I had been pigless too long.
Pig dropped like a rock and I wanted to try to get another but thew ran off the way they came in. Pigs can kick it in high gear.
I have him cooling on ice right now.


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

Good job. Should eat good.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Aug 26, 2016)

way to go frank!  the glock will have it's day.


----------



## antharper (Aug 27, 2016)

Good job and perfect size !


----------



## frankwright (Sep 1, 2016)

I went back yesterday and decided not to hunt the stand where I killed the pig last week, just to give it a rest.
I went to a big hang on stand over a tripod feeder. Lots of pig pictures, dark creek bottom near the creek.

I sat from 6:00 to 10:00 and nothing was stirring. Pulled my game camera and walked in to get my camera from where I killed the pig last week.

When I was seeing nothing the pigs were at the other stand at 8:30 in the morning.
Once again I was able to wrestle defeat from the jaws of victory. I am gone from pig hunting until deer season is over. I only have permission to hunt as long as its not deer season.
I will get them in January.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice Frank.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 3, 2016)

Pork!!! BBQ,RC


----------



## johnnyboots (Sep 6, 2016)

Congrats! I've been going heavy on smoking in my offset in preparation for some pig hunting on Ft. Stewart. I would love to do a whole pig that size.


----------



## Davexx1 (Oct 15, 2016)

How did the pig on the BGE turn out?

When hunting the pigs again, determine which stand is the best and run only that feeder.

Good luck.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 16, 2016)

We are holding out til my Birthday next month.
I can't pig hunt until after deer season so this one will have to wait to cook this one.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 18, 2016)

frankwright said:


> We are holding out til my Birthday next month.
> I can't pig hunt until after deer season so this one will have to wait to cook this one.



oh no no no my friend................you have to wait to Hunt THAT LAND! 
Go find a WMA near where you are and get into the woods! Waiting til January is Torture. EAT THAT SHOAT NOW!

I dont really Deer hunt, but you can be sure I will be out there during Deer Season looking for an Incidental take

I would certainly take a Deer given the chance, but my time is limited to maybe 4 hours a day when I do get to go...........besides, I aint that good and I'd rather eat Pork


----------



## frankwright (Nov 27, 2016)

Birthday finally got here and the pig was on the Egg and then all the meat pulled for BBQ and some in the stew.
It was excellent, rivaled any store bought BBQ I have ever eaten,Men,women and children wiped out almost every scrap of meat.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 27, 2016)

frankwright said:


> Birthday finally got here and the pig was on the Egg and then all the meat pulled for BBQ and some in the stew.
> It was excellent, rivaled any store bought BBQ I have ever eaten,Men,women and children wiped out almost every scrap of meat.



That is what I call Satisfaction

Now go get another one and do it again!!


----------



## triton63 (Nov 28, 2016)

Happy Belated Birthday!  Sounds like you had a feast.  Great story and pics of your pigs and feeders.


----------

